

Ask HN: What's your keyboard of choice? - huyegn

What model keyboard do you guys use? I'm starting to feel some minor pain in my hands and was considering getting this:<p>http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823109066
======
gtani
Have you tried the Dynaflex and powerweb exercisers? Also the wrist curl bar

<http://www.fitter1.com/Catalog/Category/35/HandWrist.aspx>

[http://www.amazon.com/GoFit-GF-WFB-Wrist-Forearm-
Blaster/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/GoFit-GF-WFB-Wrist-Forearm-
Blaster/dp/B0007W2FJA/)

\--------------- giant bookmark dump

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=185743>

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/7apqt/ask_progr...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/7apqt/ask_progreddit_can_you_recommend_me_a_good/)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/687/keyboard-for-
programm...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/687/keyboard-for-programmers)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/288856/best-keyboard-
for-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/288856/best-keyboard-for-high-wpm)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/327129/whats-the-best-
wir...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/327129/whats-the-best-wireless-
keyboardmouse-set-for-programmers)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/96944/what-is-the-best-
ke...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/96944/what-is-the-best-keyboard-
mouse-for-ergonomics-or-to-prevent-wrist-pain)

<http://developerlife.com/reviews/?p=46>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=199493>

[http://amarsagoo.blogspot.com/2008/05/science-of-keyboard-
de...](http://amarsagoo.blogspot.com/2008/05/science-of-keyboard-design.html)

------
jsz0
The last few MS wireless keyboards/mice I've used seem to have ridiculously
bad range even on full battery. The worst part was it's not consistent. You
can be typing a sentence and go back and notice every 5 or 6th letter just
isn't there or duplicated. The only way I could get it to work reliability was
to have the wireless transceiver practically touching the keyboard itself.

------
gtani
2 other points that are important for RSI/wrist care: keep your wrist in line
when you're keyboarding: top of hand in line with top of forearm, and not
cocked in towards thumb or out. This means (for me) rolling up a hand towel ,
put under heels of hands.

Also mind your wrists when you're driving, riding bike, using power tools,
stuff like that. It's easy to cock your wrists at bad angles doing all of
those and more.

